# Drooling



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

I have noticed in the last week that Chelsea is drooling a heavy foam at times. I have never seen this with a Shepherd, is it normal for all dogs? I also noticed today that her face seems puffy around the eyes. She doesn't act as if anything is wrong and there doesn't appear to be any soreness to the touch around her face and nose. Any ideas?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i would check teeth! sounds like maybe an abcess working (the swollen eyes). but be careful!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Cheatham said:


> I have noticed in the last week that Chelsea is drooling a heavy foam at times. I have never seen this with a Shepherd, is it normal for all dogs? I also noticed today that her face seems puffy around the eyes. She doesn't act as if anything is wrong and there doesn't appear to be any soreness to the touch around her face and nose. Any ideas?



A foreign object lodged in the gum or between teeth or on the roof of the mouth will do this. So will some kinds of allergic reactions or toxic substances ingested.

I'd call the vet.

No gagging or retching, right?


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

No gagging or anything. Other than the swollen face I didn't think much about it. I noticed the drool after I picked her up from boarding at the vets for a week. I'm trying a new food. It's Natural balance sweet potato and fish. No corn, soy, wheat, rice, eggs or dairy products. Could he fish give an allergic reaction?


----------

